# VIDEO - Eddie Van Halen as an "ordinary" guitar player



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out this video of Ed as an ordinary guitar player.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CXbCt_1mrak


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I just have to check: you know that someone overdubbed their own playing over top of that video, right?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This one is great from the same guy: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Eqtk6kKTlDM


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Hilarious.


----------



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I just have to check: you know that someone overdubbed their own playing over top of that video, right?



Yes..... I am fully aware........just thought it was really funny


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I just have to check: you know that someone overdubbed their own playing over top of that video, right?


Hey, thanks for bursting my bubble. I was thinking, 'Damn, I must be getting pretty good because I'm starting to sound like Eddie Van Halen'.


:banana:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> This one is great from the same guy: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Eqtk6kKTlDM


OMG, that's the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

csrMark said:


> Yes..... I am fully aware........just thought it was really funny


Had to check. I saw this posted on another board and the guy didn't quite understand what was going on.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> OMG, that's the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


Ya I love Ozzy's hand clapping and sound effects hah.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

and a little Metallica added for your listening and viewing pleasure: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttaqVd0rOjA


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I still love "Yngwie Malmsteen, Your new God" I never fail to laugh at it no matter how many times I've watched it.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Still one of my favorites. The Zakk Wylde guitar lesson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJpCZpysf94


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

bobb said:


> and a little Metallica added for your listening and viewing pleasure: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttaqVd0rOjA



Well, this one is funny, but I was laughing very nervously. It's got me worried that my band's first gig will suck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And now,.... *ERIC CLAPTON*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nCzUMjCykn8


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

That was hilarious. I love it. Wish I had thought of that...


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

The funny thing is that I have seen bands that sound like this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttaqVd0rOjA


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> And now,.... *ERIC CLAPTON*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nCzUMjCykn8


Dude, that sounds just like me when I try to imitate Clapton. :banana:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

offkey_ said:


> The funny thing is that I have seen bands that sound like this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttaqVd0rOjA



Probably was my band.


----------

